# A reptile vet near Coventry?



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey. Wasn't sure where to ask this question so I just thought I'd post it here. 

Does anyone know of a reliable reptile vet near Coventry, West Midlands? I don't have my own transport and I want to know how far away the nearest reptile vet to me is. My baby beardie isn't eating well, at the moment he's doing ok with his settling-in nerves but I want to know about a reptile vet, just in case.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Can recomend amicus in shirley, seem very good and professional 

Amicus Veterinary Centre - Welcome


----------



## Boabeard (Oct 15, 2009)

*Great Reptile Vet in Bedowrth*

Mark Taylor is a Veterinary surgeon with lots of experience with reptiles and other exotic animals. He is based with Feldon Veterinary centre in Bedworth. Lots of people in the area trust him with their animals care. You can se their website at www.feldonvets.co.uk


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

I have used Feldon too and they also have a branch in Kenilworth if that is nearer for you


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Theres a Feldon branch in Leamington Spa too, having used Feldons for 4 years, only for emergancies, as i find then overly priced and to be honest there was only one occasion that i took an animal there that i actually got to bring it home again instead of having it pts...

I wouldn't go there unless your sure someone on site specialises in exotics.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

I am yet to find a *cheap* veterinary practice :whistling2: 

There is also 
*The Regent Veterinary Group*
*Upper York Street*
*Coventry*
*West Midlands*
*CV1 3GP *
*024 7622 5101*


----------

